# “AEW is the new WCW”



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

It’s been said many times, just looking for people’s thoughts on this, fresh after all these new signings, and the rumoured ones to come. Do you care if it really is the “new WCW”? Do you welcome it? Do you disagree with the comparison? If you disagree, why?

I personally don’t care, I’m just happy we have plenty of wrestling to enjoy.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I'd compare current WWE more like WCW and AEW more like attitude era WWF


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

taker1986 said:


> I'd compare current WWE more like WCW and AEW more like attitude era WWF


This! Exactly how I feel. Current WWE is like WCW 2000. AEW is like WWE attitude era.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I've seen "AEW is the new WCW 2000" but never without the "2000" tacked on because it's usually just said from people insulting the booking.

Either way, it doesn't really matter. AEW is closer to being TNA because WCW was a far more established brand in 1994 compared to AEW now.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

No AEW is the first AEW, there isn't a company that's had a comparable first two years to AEW. Look at the roster they've assembled and they're about to fill a 18000 seat tennis stadium within two years of it's first weekly TV show.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

taker1986 said:


> I'd compare current WWE more like WCW and AEW more like attitude era WWF


Wtf 💀💀💀


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I dont care at all if they are the new WCW. Only thing I care about is being entertained.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I started talking to someone last night and told them I was more of an AEW fan these days (I was easing him in gently) - first thing he said was they’re just trying to be WCW. I said do you even watch it? He said he’s watched a few episodes. Jog on mate.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

I don't care about the comparison, but IMO, AEW doesn't have nearly the depth of talent or history that WCW did during the time of the MNW. For all intents and purposes, it was the spiritual successor to the NWA and represented the type(s) of wrestling large swath of the country recognized and enjoyed.

While people don't recognize it today, the NWA and by extension WCW was still considered the incumbent promotion for many fans until the Attitude Era, not yet entirely supplanted by the WWF even if the latter was more financially succesful. If you look at the number of successful talents that passed through JCP/Mid-At /WCW in the 80s and 90s, it's comparable to the stranglehold WWE has had on talent creation since the late 90s. Even wrestlers that were exponentially more successful in WWE (Undertaker, Stone Cold, Triple H, arguably Luger, Hall and Jericho come to mind) had still worked in WCW at some point in their careers, sometimes multiple times and longer than in WWE. I don't think this can be said for AEW.

The only comparison I see is the financial backing.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

taker1986 said:


> I'd compare current WWE more like WCW and AEW more like attitude era WWF


oh cmon


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd argue WWE is like early 90's WWF (trending down, losing talent), and AEW is like early 90's WCW (finding their footing). If the Bryan/Punk rumors are true I imagine we'll get a legitimate ratings war though WWE doesn't have to worry about going out of business. The thing that's going to be interesting is if AEW falls victim to the same traps that late WCW did with their large contracts and creative control. It's a good thing to have but too much can do irreparable harm.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> It’s been said many times, just looking for people’s thoughts on this, fresh after all these new signings, and the rumoured ones to come. Do you care if it really is the “new WCW”? Do you welcome it? Do you disagree with the comparison? If you disagree, why?
> 
> I personally don’t care, I’m just happy we have plenty of wrestling to enjoy.


i think its more a mix of wcw and ecw

it has elements of both - and even internally supporters of both

bucks, omega, TK are all ecw fans

jericho, cody, dustin all wcw 

so there’ll continue to be a balance

one thing is for sure, they are AEW above all else


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

AEW is not WCW and I hate the comparisons. If I was seeing that style of wrestling on TV every week I'd enjoy modern wrestling more as a whole.

Wrestling fans love over reactionary comparisons for whatever reason. Everything they don't like is "WCW 2000" lol. A new wrestler gets pushed for a couple of weeks and now they're suddenly the new whatever. Even Meltzer does it.

AEW is its own thing and that's fine.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well AEW does have Keith Mitchell... Who was the Executive Producer in WCW and TNA. AEW does have that style or feel of the show that WCW had. AEW does have a lot of the old WCW employees, from wrestlers to commentator. AEW did name their top show as basically a rewording off of "Nitro". Nitro... Dynamite.... Plus of course, Tony Khan has admitted that he was a fan of WCW when it was around in the 90s and that is where he got the inspiration from. The fact that AEW is also on the same channel that WCW was aired on.

So yes, I do think that AEW is similar to WCW and it doesn't bother me. I am just glad that we have an alternative to the staleness in WWE.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Anybody saying it feels like WCW, Attitude era WWF, or ECW is full of shit and just desperately trying to make it feel greater by siphoning off the nostalgia of those promotions. 

The truth is they're a super Indie backed by a billionaire that's still trying to find it's own identity. Which isn't the worse thing in the world. But yeah no as of now they're trying to find their unique identity while using classic wrestling tropes.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

It´s more like TNA trying to be WCW.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

No.

It's an indie show with a bit more finance thrown at it.

WCW had household names. AEW has...... Omega?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> The truth is they're a super Indie backed by a billionaire that's still *trying* to find it's own identity. Which isn't the worse thing in the world. But yeah no as of now they're *trying* to find their unique identity while using classic wrestling tropes.


I don't know if they are. They've stated a few times its a variety show with multiple flavors of wrestling. I wish it wasn't the case, but until someone besides TK is in charge I imagine it's going to stay that way and continue to feel like a different show in each segment.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Absolutely. Now AEW just needs to seal the deal and bring back my boy Alex Wright!


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> even internally supporters of both
> 
> *jericho*, cody, dustin all wcw


I can';t think of a single thing about WCW that Jericho would support? Maybe their cruiserweight division.... but that was more of an ECW thing that WCW gave mainstream (US) exposure to.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

i dont agree at all, i think its the new wwe. this is such a shame that aew feels like its slowly forming into wwe and losing anything it started out with. every week its slowly got another wwe crap thing about it and losing its attempt at being an alternative product trying to be different.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

zkorejo said:


> This! Exactly how I feel. Current WWE is like WCW 2000. AEW is like WWE attitude era.


Seriously


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

taker1986 said:


> I'd compare current WWE more like WCW and AEW more like attitude era WWF


For better or worse, AEW is NOTHING like the attitude era WWF. I mean they couldn't be further apart if they tried. 
Current WWE is not like WCW (2000?) either but that's a different topic.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Funny because years ago WWE was the new TNA. (AJ Styles, Robert Roode, R Truth, Joe, and so many more)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Barty said:


> I can';t think of a single thing about WCW that Jericho would support? Maybe their cruiserweight division.... but that was more of an ECW thing that WCW gave mainstream (US) exposure to.


i’m more talking about traditional wrestling style as opposed to wcw per se

that being said, jericho is so flexible - i might be 100% wrong


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Tony Khan has admitted that he was a fan of WCW when it was around in the 90s and that is where he got the inspiration from.


He didn't get the inspiration from anywhere, he's a money Mark. The company is essentially The Bucks and Cody's play thing, if it wasn't TK it would be another money Mark in charge.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Barty said:


> I can';t think of a single thing about WCW that Jericho would support? Maybe their cruiserweight division.... but that was more of an ECW thing that WCW gave mainstream (US) exposure to.


WCW had lightweights before ECW was even invented.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> I don't know if they are. They've stated a few times its a variety show with multiple flavors of wrestling. I wish it wasn't the case, but until someone besides TK is in charge I imagine it's going to stay that way and continue to feel like a different show in each segment.


I know somewhere Cody said they were still trying to find it


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

taker1986 said:


> I'd compare current WWE more like WCW and AEW more like attitude era WWF


Ridiculous comment. 

AEW are a glorified Indie promotion backed by a billionaire money Mark. 

Let's be honest, if Sinclair pushed ROH more, AEW wouldn't exist right now.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

AEW is it's own thing, but as a big WCW fan, I like those comparisons. People seem to forget that WCW used to be really good and that was the place 'where the big boys played'.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Martyn said:


> AEW is it's own thing, but as a big WCW fan, I like those comparisons. People seem to forget that WCW used to be really good and that was the place 'where the big boys played'.


People don't forget WCW used to be good, it's why people are desperate to connect AEW to WCW in a positive way.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I think AEW tries to be everything but WWE (little ECW, little New Japan, mostly WCW/NWA and a little Ring of Honor) just so they can reach out to different fans.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Martyn said:


> AEW is it's own thing, but as a big WCW fan, I like those comparisons. People seem to forget that WCW used to be really good and that was the place 'where the big boys played'.


AEW where the vanilla midgets play.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Currently day WWE is like 2000 WCW i would agree. It is a mess to see. However, i am sure that WWE can turn it around.

AEW is not like WWE or WCW. It feels different. WCW and WWE had their own identities. AEW has no identity.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They don't have a fraction of a fraction of the star power and talent roster that WCW had in the mid to late 90s.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

I feel like every promotion should sign the best talent they can get. The best that they can afford or that is in their budget.

AEW should get the best talent available. Former WWE talent are no longer WWE talent and there is nothing at all wrong with AEW signing former WWE talent.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

the_flock said:


> AEW where the vanilla midgets play.


More like where everybody gets a chance to play. Weak bait.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Anybody saying it feels like WCW, Attitude era WWF, or ECW is full of shit and just desperately trying to make it feel greater by siphoning off the nostalgia of those promotions.
> 
> The truth is they're a super Indie backed by a billionaire that's still trying to find it's own identity. Which isn't the worse thing in the world. But yeah no as of now they're trying to find their unique identity while using classic wrestling tropes.


its funny how a lot of people these days like to shit on that whole period in the late 90s but at the same time they wish they could have something like that today. WWE, WCW and ECW were better pro wrestling companies than AEW is and probably ever will be.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

You can tell there is a lot of influence from wcw, ecw, atttude era wwf and the Japanese and Mexican promotions. There’s a little bit of everything, and that’s why it’s awesome.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Schwartzxz said:


> its funny how a lot of people these days like to shit on that whole period in the late 90s but at the same time they wish they could have something like that today. WWE, WCW and ECW were better pro wrestling companies than AEW is and probably ever will be.


Truth is everybody to some degree misses when they had plenty of folk to talk about wrestling with and not just strangers on the internet lol. I still enjoy today's wrestling, but yeah it was a lot more being a fun when it was a bigger deal.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Theres tons of similarities. I loved WCW b shows featuring squash matches and occasional big matches like WCW Saturday Night, Worldwide or Pro. AEW brought it back with Dark and Elevation. 

Dynamite has the similar edge Nitro used to have with anything can happen formula. 

They're also into trying new things - there goes Dynamite on the cruise, WCW Hog Wild in Sturgis, etc. Plus, both had big financial back up.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Man was a massive WCW fan before I jumped to WWF in the late 90s. Amazing show nitro was in 96-97 imo.

AEW I think is more late WWF 99 levels for todays standards.

Watch all WWE shows and currently find Raw dog shit and NXT really boring apart from Joe/Kross. Smackdown is the Reigns family show pretty much and is the best WWE show, not that its saying much.

AEW despite its flaws and man it has quite a few I find highly entertaining and enjoyable and is the best wrestling show for me anyway every week.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I agree with AEW feeling more like WWF in 1999. Sometimes I watch a two hour show of Dynamite and I feel knackered because so much has gone on.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Idc as long as I'm entertained.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

omaroo said:


> Watch all WWE shows and currently find Raw dog shit and NXT really boring apart from Joe/Kross. Smackdown is the Reigns family show pretty much and is the best WWE show, not that its saying much.


Yeah, these are pretty much my thoughts as well. Smackdown is definitely a more entertaining show….which is sad because it’s not really that entertaining to me. I can’t stand Reigns or the Usos, so, that makes it even harder to stomach.



> AEW despite its flaws and man it has quite a few I find highly entertaining and enjoyable and is the best wrestling show for me anyway every week.


The things I don’t like about AEW are:

-The matches need to be better, more fluid. I find many matches just don’t run smoothly and you can see the obvious rehearsals.

-Some of the WWE elements of cringe have made their way over and I find some of the segments hard to watch. I find AEW had a bit more seriousness to it near the beginning, I really liked that, wish they kept that.

Those are just the only things that I find are issues for me personally, but, overall, AEW definitely entertains me far more than anything WWE does.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

I'd say AEW is ECW. The land of misfit toys. Something for everyone


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I've certainly gotten WCW vibes from it plenty of times.

When they've really shit the bed like the non-exploding ring that was straight WCW-2000 no denying it.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

How original.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

yeahbaby! said:


> I've certainly gotten WCW vibes from it plenty of times.
> 
> When they've really shit the bed like the non-exploding ring that was straight WCW-2000 no denying it.


Haters being haters as usual


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Martyn said:


> Theres tons of similarities. I loved WCW b shows featuring squash matches and occasional big matches like WCW Saturday Night, Worldwide or Pro. AEW brought it back with Dark and Elevation.
> 
> Dynamite has the similar edge Nitro used to have with anything can happen formula.
> 
> They're also into trying new things - there goes Dynamite on the cruise, WCW Hog Wild in Sturgis, etc. Plus, both had big financial back up.


Lol 

Uh WCW had wrestlers and AEW has wrestlers they're super similar lol. 

You're grasping at straws


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> It’s been said many times, just looking for people’s thoughts on this, fresh after all these new signings, and the rumoured ones to come. Do you care if it really is the “new WCW”? Do you welcome it? Do you disagree with the comparison? If you disagree, why?
> 
> I personally don’t care, I’m just happy we have plenty of wrestling to enjoy.


If it’s the new WCW....it’s closer to the WCW circa 1996 when they were signing away people that WWE had under contract or wanted.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

omaroo said:


> Haters being haters as usual


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Lol
> 
> Uh WCW had wrestlers and AEW has wrestlers they're super similar lol.
> 
> You're grasping at straws


They shoot the stage and lights when the announcers are dumping exposition like WCW did. Totally the spiritual successor to them lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

give me halloween havic lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

the_flock said:


> He didn't get the inspiration from anywhere, he's a money Mark. The company is essentially The Bucks and Cody's play thing, if it wasn't TK it would be another money Mark in charge.


I guess that you didn't watch the video of Tony Khan, Eric Bischoff and Conrad Thompson having a conversation around the time of Fight for the Fallen last year. Your comment comes off as like a bitter person like as if Tony Khan personally insulted you. That's not healthy.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

No they aren’t, WCW focused on their product, AEW take pathetic shots at WWE when they sign everybody who knocks at the door. WCW had a cruiserweight division, WWE had a lightheavyweight division but now it’s the cruiserweight. If WWE brought AEW what’s something from AEW that WWE can model after? What after dark? Which sounds like a porn flick.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The only thing AEW has in common with WCW is Tony Schivione. AEW is far more hardcore than WCW ever was. I look at AEW as basically ECW but with far better wrestlers, and better production values.

I'm a huge music fan, and right now AEW feels like 1989/1990 Seattle punk rock/grunge scene where you had just a huge collection of talent (mostly unsigned to major labels), and it was percolating and starting to catch on. And WWE is like the 1980s glamor hair metal scene that once did huge arena shows but is now on a rapid decline.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Jersey said:


> No they aren’t, WCW focused on their product


Brother, Eric Bischoff read RAW spoilers live on air.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

kennykiller12 said:


> Brother, Eric Bischoff read RAW spoilers live on air.


WCW also was beating them in ratings so….


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

I think calling aew the new wcw is a perfect comparison. they are both companies that have had a little business success but for the most part can't book worth shit, and they both push storylines that make no sense, and they are both ran by billionaires who know nothing about the wrestling business. Though Tony Khan is more like Ted Turner mixed with Vince Russo. I know he would hate that comparison since he was a WCW Mark but it's true he has the same level of booking ability as a Russo did.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

kennykiller12 said:


> Brother, Eric Bischoff read RAW spoilers live on air.


and people were so bored with his product that they went ahead and went to go see raw anyway because they were more interested in seeing Mick Foley win the title than anything that Eric Bischoff would ever do.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

zkorejo said:


> This! Exactly how I feel. Current WWE is like WCW 2000. AEW is like WWE attitude era.


Like a copy of the Attitude Era, maybe. They tend to ape a lot of stuff from it with seriously inconsistent results but that's because you can't recreate a time period that the world has moved on from. They some good stuff but alot of their attempts to "pay homage" to the Attitude Era is very cringeworthy.

The new WCW or whatever else is just garbage that people who don't like AEW says. I know that I sound negative towards AEW myself but I will never say that they don't do some wonderful things but I can be honest about it and say that they have areas they need to improve and one of them and is that they need to find their own identity.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

It's very WCWish and is doing many things WCW has been criticised for.

The main thing is bringing in a bunch of ex WWE guys and struggling to build their own stars. Yeah, people will argue that Darby Allin is a star or Sammy Guevara is a star or Orange Cassidy is but nobody really knows who these guys are and they aren't stars outside of the million or so people who watch AEW.

For decades WCW has been mocked for signing Hulk Hogan (43 when signed with WCW), Randy Savage (42 when signed with WCW) and keeping the old guys like Kevin Nash (38-39 when main eventing WCW), Scott Hall (40-41 at his peak in WCW), Sid Vicious (39 when main eventing WCW), Diamond Dallas Page (43 when main eventing WCW)

However, AEW is praised for having the likes of Kenny Omega (About to turn 38), Chris Jericho (50), Lance Archer (44 years old), Matt Hardy (46) and also receives high praise for spending millions on Big Show (49 years old), Christian Cage (47 years old), Mark Henry (50 years old), Sting (62 years old) and a large amount of other managers who are legends but also senior citizens such as Taz, Tully, Jake etc.

AEW is in the market now (And if successful will spend MILLIONS) for CM Punk (42 years old) and Daniel Bryan (40 years old) which is pretty close to the same age Hogan and Savage were when they signed with WCW. Their newest signing is Chavo Guerrero Jr who is about to turn 51 years old this October.

Throw in the fact that Tony Khan still isn't a competent booker, the inmates running the asylum, occasional incompetence, mocking WWE every chance they get and an 'infinite money' mentality and it really does smell like WCW.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Agree with those saying modern day WWE is more like WCW.

Bringing in old talent to compete for their world titles. Nonsensical booking. Declining popularity and ratings.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I feel like the people who 'hate' that they are signing all this ex-WWE talent still watch AEW and are secretly excited about seeing these guys perform again. I just found that many people who said the same things about WCW back in the day still watched the product every week, even though much of the time was given to the very group of wrestlers they claim they couldn't stand.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> The only thing AEW has in common with WCW is Tony Schivione. AEW is far more hardcore than WCW ever was. I look at AEW as basically ECW but with far better wrestlers, and better production values.
> 
> I'm a huge music fan, and right now AEW feels like 1989/1990 Seattle punk rock/grunge scene where you had just a huge collection of talent (mostly unsigned to major labels), and it was percolating and starting to catch on. And WWE is like the 1980s glamor hair metal scene that once did huge arena shows but is now on a rapid decline.


Not to be disrespectful but did you watch ECW or have you gone back to watch ECW?

AEW is not like ECW at all, ECW had to make the most of what they had because they had no real money coming in (AEW is owned by a billionaire), the stories were generally deeply personal which is something AEW struggles with, they generally had to make undeserving or unwanted talent stars because they had nobody else.

They were also very focused on the youth (Apart from Terry Funk), sex appeal (AEW doesn't have this), focused on doing their own thing and not taking from anyone else (AEW generally copies ideas from other places) and pretty much changed the face of wrestling very quickly (AEW hasn't done that in any capacity)




Catalanotto said:


> I feel like the people who 'hate' that they are signing all this ex-WWE talent still watch AEW and are secretly excited about seeing these guys perform again. I just found that many people who said the same things about WCW back in the day still watched the product every week, even though much of the time was given to the very group of wrestlers they claim they couldn't stand.


Depends on the talent really.

Bryan and Punk? Yeah, super keen to see what they can do in AEW. Sting, Mark Henry, Big Show, Christian, Chris Jericho, Chavo Guerrero Jr, Christopher Daniels etc? No, not really.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Klitschko said:


> I dont care at all if they are the new WCW. Only thing I care about is being entertained.


This.

@Chip Chipperson CD wasn't a wwe guy. He was rumoured to be until Vince saw his size. If Vincent liked him he would have been. Sting is also more known for wcw


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

3 Wrestlemania matches in 2021 were literally just recycled feuds from TNA or ROH (Drew vs Lashley) (Sami/Kevin) ( Cesaro/Seth) . That said WWE literally spent the last 5-6 years stockpiling their roster so it would be almost harder to find someone who has wrestled in the USA to not have some past WWE connection. And despite that 4 of AEW's biggest star's Dr. Britt ,Darby,MJF and Jungleboy are homegrown


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> This! Exactly how I feel. Current WWE is like WCW 2000. AEW is like WWE attitude era.


You should be banned for this lmfao


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Like a copy of the Attitude Era, maybe.


AEW is nothing like the Attitude Era. The Attitude Era was known for crazy storylines above all else. AEW is more about basic wrestling feuds. They really haven't gotten into any soap opera style storytelling like the Attitude Era was.

AEW is like a hybrid of ECW, UFC, and very old school territory style wrestling where guys from other promotions would venture in to wrestle. That really hasn't been done before on a national TV level with competing promotions. Their booking is very similar to UFC in that records/rankings matter (in a way that has never really been done before in pro wrestling). Even the presentation of the show is like that.

The AE was more of a soap opera style show, where as I don't get any soap opera vibes with AEW. It's more UFC like but told thru the lense of pro wrestling. And UFC style booking can work anywhere. Because it's the same concept. Not everyone needs to be fighting for a title for you to want to see them fight. If they are over, they are over.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

It's an indy/ backyard wrestling hybrid backed by the son of a billionaire. I can definitely see a few parallels to WCW, but I wouldn't call it modern WCW. They're still trying to get their footing and identity as a brand. Whether that's a good thing or bad thing remains to be seen. Hopefully they don't end up like WCW, but they're making some of the same mistakes WCW did back in the day.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

It's an indy/ backyard wrestling hybrid backed by the son of a billionaire. I can definitely see a few parallels to WCW, but I wouldn't call it modern WCW. They're still trying to get their footing and identity as a brand. Whether that's a good thing or bad thing remains to be seen. Hopefully they don't end up like WCW, but they're making some of the same mistakes WCW did back in the day.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

AEW being called "the new WCW" isn't a bad ting in my eyes. At one point in time WCW was the hottest, most popular wrestling promotion in the world. Though if anything, I'd consider AEW to be more like WWF of that time with the way they're building and putting trust in new stars, while WWE is bringing back random mid carders from 15 years ago to lead them.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> I'd compare current WWE more like WCW and AEW more like attitude era WWF


How? Current WWE is nothing like WCW and AEW is nothing like attitude era WWE


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

the44boz said:


> How? Current WWE is nothing like WCW and AEW is nothing like attitude era WWE


One is an absolute car crash and one is entertaining?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Punkhead said:


> AEW being called "the new WCW" isn't a bad ting in my eyes. At one point in time WCW was the hottest, most popular wrestling promotion in the world. Though if anything, I'd consider AEW to be more like WWF of that time with the way they're building and putting trust in new stars, while WWE is bringing back random mid carders from 15 years ago to lead them.


 I love that you are looking at in a positive manner but the typical connotation that people use this "new WCW" description is definitely meant to be negative.

I'm also not sure that your description of what WWE and AEW are doing with their rosters is particularly accurate. Sure WWE brings in older stars quite often but it isn't a group of mid card nobodies and even if that was a reference ring how guys like Drew and Lashley spent time in WWE earlier in their careers where they weren't main eventing it's not accurate because both guys grew exponentially as performers outside the confines of WWE and came back better than they were before which played a significant part in them climbing up the ladder. While also bringing in guys who were completely new to WWE.

AEW is building up new stars to a degree but they are just as guilty of bringing in older guys and random or guysrom WWE as WWE is of overusing past stars. You have guys like Christian Andrade, Miro, Matt Hardy, Chavo Guerrero, Jake Hager, FTR, Malakai Black and even though they are higher end acquisitions soon to be(allegedly at least) CM Punk and Bryan Danielson both of whom are guys that the broader audience is only aware of because of their time with WWE. This isn't meant to disparage the talents of anybody these performers it's just to point out that random non homegrown talents are everywhere and usage of older guys like Sting, Christian and Hardy isn't really any different than WWE using guys like Edge Goldberg or Cena except that the guys WWE are using are actually bigger stars. It's just something that everyone does.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Erik. said:


> One is an absolute car crash and one is entertaining?


Both have their moments on either end of the spectrum.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Catalanotto said:


> It’s been said many times, just looking for people’s thoughts on this, fresh after all these new signings, and the rumoured ones to come. Do you care if it really is the “new WCW”? Do you welcome it? Do you disagree with the comparison? If you disagree, why?
> 
> I personally don’t care, I’m just happy we have plenty of wrestling to enjoy.


Yes

Like WCW run by PeeWee Herman instead of Eric Bischoff. Which is a compliment in today's wrestling environment I guess.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I'd say AEW is wCw in *1988*.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> it's just to point out that random non homegrown talents are everywhere and usage of older guys like Sting, Christian and Hardy isn't really any different than WWE using guys like Edge, Goldberg, and John Cena.


Huge difference. WWE uses those guys you mentioned to headline main PPVs. AEW isn’t having any older short term vets headline PPV but are there to put over young talent in non main event roles mainly just on TV.

In 2 years, AEW has organically created 4 big young stars - Brit, MJF, Sammy, Darby. They haven’t depended on guys from 20 years ago to keep them relevant like WWE does now and how WCW did in their final stages.

Who has WWE created in the last 2 years as over as any of the young stars AEW has made?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> The only thing AEW has in common with WCW is Tony Schivione. AEW is far more hardcore than WCW ever was. I look at AEW as basically ECW but with far better wrestlers, and better production values.
> 
> I'm a huge music fan, and right now AEW feels like 1989/1990 Seattle punk rock/grunge scene where you had just a huge collection of talent (mostly unsigned to major labels), and it was percolating and starting to catch on. And WWE is like the 1980s glamor hair metal scene that once did huge arena shows but is now on a rapid decline.


Better wrestlers than ECW, behave. The talent ECW had at their disposal was 2nd to none. 

Nice analogy, based on that AEW will be dead within 5 years then. Whereas WWE will still be popular. Hair Metal/Glam was still very popular in the early 90s.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Both have their moments on either end of the spectrum.


As did WWF during the Attitude Era and WCW in its dying days.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

WCW had dozens of amazing wrestlers; at least a dozen larger than life, charismatic wrestlers; a ridiculously good cruiserweight and tag division and created homegrown talent like DDP, Booker T, Goldberg and others like Sean O'Haire and Kanyon(RIP) who could have been huge stars had things not gone down the way they did. 

AEW cannot be compared to that and are not truly an alternative. TNA 2006-2012 actually was.. Until they blew it all away.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

TheFiend666 said:


> You should be banned for this lmfao


Which part particularly, Current WWE like 2000 wCw or AEW being like AE WWF?

Just trying to figure out which part pissed you off more.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

It’s more like TNA 06-10


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I can see why people would that that, but I don't think AEW has been around long enough to make that comparison yet.


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

The way I like to look at it is this. There are plenty of people in this world that got into wrestling because of WCW, and stopped watching wrestling all together after it folded. They had no intention of switching over to WWE and have never come back to this day.

What is it about WCW that attracted those people so much, they stuck with it to the dying end? 

If you can see elements of WCW’s prime or even a significant portion of that in AEW, then you have your answer.

Me personally - I get aesthetic vibes of WCW when I watch Dynamite.

An example was last week when Cody rushed the announce table abruptly. It wasn’t that moment made me think “Wow I’m watching WCW omg”. It was the vibe and the aesthetic feel of that moment (that and MJF getting tossed in a pool), that gives me that Nitro aesthetic vibe and feel, than the booking or product itself.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's very WCWish and is doing many things WCW has been criticised for.
> 
> The main thing is bringing in a bunch of ex WWE guys and struggling to build their own stars. Yeah, people will argue that Darby Allin is a star or Sammy Guevara is a star or Orange Cassidy is but nobody really knows who these guys are and they aren't stars outside of the million or so people who watch AEW.
> 
> ...



And yet those 2 will not draw any attention outside of the wrestling world. Only the die hard wwe fans. AEW was supposed to focus on bringing wrestling back to popularity but in reality it just feels like aew is trying to steal what remains of the nerdy wwe fans


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> And yet those 2 will not draw any attention outside of the wrestling world. Only the die hard wwe fans. AEW was supposed to focus on bringing wrestling back to popularity but in reality it just feels like aew is trying to steal what remains of the nerdy wwe fans


Well yeah but to be honest apart from Brock who is going to bring attention outside of the wrestling world? At least with Punk and Bryan they can maybe get some lapsed fans back in.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> Huge difference. WWE uses those guys you mentioned to headline main PPVs. AEW isn’t having any older short term vets headline PPV but are there to put over young talent in non main event roles mainly just on TV.
> 
> In 2 years, AEW has organically created 4 big young stars - Brit, MJF, Sammy, Darby. They haven’t depended on guys from 20 years ago to keep them relevant like WWE does now and how WCW did in their final stages.
> 
> Who has WWE created in the last 2 years as over as any of the young stars AEW has made?


Even if you give them 5 years.. their biggest 3 stars are still Shield from 6 something years ago. /_Seth laugh_


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> Huge difference. WWE uses those guys you mentioned to headline main PPVs. AEW isn’t having any older short term vets headline PPV but are there to put over young talent in non main event roles mainly just on TV.
> 
> In 2 years, AEW has organically created 4 big young stars - Brit, MJF, Sammy, Darby. They haven’t depended on guys from 20 years ago to keep them relevant like WWE does now and how WCW did in their final stages.
> 
> Who has WWE created in the last 2 years as over as any of the young stars AEW has made?


None of the people you mentioned are actually stars. All four aren't known to your average wrestling fan let alone anyone in the mainstream. I'm in wrestling, people are still regularly talking about WWE and I've never heard anyone commenting on the latest MJF promo or Sammy promo. Not putting these guys down but if they are classed as "big stars" then you're in for a surprise when/if AEW ever produces an actual big star.

Also, how hasn't AEW relied on guys from the past to keep them relevant? The last PPV main event featured a 50 year old Chris Jericho, Jake Hager (Was probably at his most over close to a decade ago), a 40 year old Shawn Spears who was getting around in the WWE 13 years ago and at ringside was a 67 year old Tully Blanchard.

On top of that you had Sting (At his most famous about 25-26 years ago now), Miro (Probably at his most over about 5-6 years ago in WWE), Jake Roberts, Cody Rhodes (Who was probably at his best 10-11 years ago), Arn Anderson, Christian Cage (Who is about 15-20 years past his prime), Matt Sydal and Dustin Rhodes. AEW also has Matt Hardy running around who was probably at his most relevant about 15-20 years ago as well.

They've also just signed Chavo Guerrero Jr who hasn't been relevant in about 10+ years and are in the market for Bryan Danielson and CM Punk and whilst I'm a massive fan of both Bryan and Punk they're both broken down and both close to 10 years past their best also...

Every wrestling company does it but lets not pretend AEW is above it. Nostalgia sells very well in the wrestling world and any wrestling company not capitalising on that is stupid.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Huge difference. WWE uses those guys you mentioned to headline main PPVs. AEW isn’t having any older short term vets headline PPV but are there to put over young talent in non main event roles mainly just on TV.
> 
> *In 2 years, AEW has organically created 4 big young stars - Brit, MJF, Sammy, Darby. They haven’t depended on guys from 20 years ago to keep them relevant like WWE does now and how WCW did in their final stages.
> 
> Who has WWE created in the last 2 years as over as any of the young stars AEW has made?*


Bianca 

Rhea Ripley

Raquel Gonzalez

Street Profits

Otis

Riddle 

If Sammy is a star the above certainly are stars WWE has gotten over in the last 2 years with their fan base.


----------



## Rocking Robin (Jul 7, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> And yet those 2 will not draw any attention outside of the wrestling world. Only the die hard wwe fans. AEW was supposed to focus on bringing wrestling back to popularity but in reality it just feels like aew is trying to steal what remains of the nerdy wwe fans


This. Vince had the chance to push Danielson at his hottest, but saw no mainstream value in it. This signing may create buzz among hardcore fans, however that's not exactly going to expand their audience.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> I'd compare current WWE more like WCW and AEW more like attitude era WWF


Wwe is like wcw 2000, Aew is like TNA in the hogan era


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

the_flock said:


> WCW had lightweights before ECW was even invented.


They existed, sure... and they had Liger etc in the early 90s for a little while. But did it really take off until ~96 after ECW put such a focus on it?


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

I mean, it would be ridiculous to claim AEW hasn't been trying to entice the lapsed fan by taking from WCW. It's been quite obvious that they think certain visual similarities would remind fans of the good times


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Erik. said:


> One is an absolute car crash and one is entertaining?


Really I don't find the WWE entertaining and AEW is more of a guy that's just signing every wrestler available because he thinks he can beat the competition like Eric did.


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

BroncoBuster3 said:


> I mean, it would be ridiculous to claim AEW hasn't been trying to entice the lapsed fan by taking from WCW. It's been quite obvious that they think certain visual similarities would remind fans of the good times


100%. The visual similarities make me feel I’m watching Nitro. Not the product itself, but the way they try and present it. Like Cody rushing the announce table last week. It had a visual similarity to Nitro.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

the44boz said:


> Really I don't find the WWE entertaining and AEW is more of a guy that's just signing every wrestler available because he thinks he can beat the competition like Eric did.


He didn't just beat the competition. He made them move nights.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Erik. said:


> He didn't just beat the competition. He made them move nights.


HUH?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

WCW was WCW
AEW is AEW

Only comparisons are 

Both on Turner Broadcasting networks.
Toured nationwide and high budget.
Strong roster
Provided enough of an alternative to WWE.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Funny because years ago WWE was the new TNA. (AJ Styles, Robert Roode, R Truth, Joe, and so many more)


and now with Pentagon, Fenix, Cage, Santana, Ortiz, GenMe, Kingston and so many others AEW has become the new......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................wait........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................for.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................it.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................TNA


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> i dont agree at all, i think its the new wwe. this is such a shame that aew feels like its slowly forming into wwe and losing anything it started out with. every week its slowly got another wwe crap thing about it and losing its attempt at being an alternative product trying to be different.


Totally disagree. If you're gonna talk about this bullshit, you need to talk about wwe signing everyone worth a fuck from the Territories, and from impact and roh. But people don't wanna bring that up. Nothing wrong with them signing talents with name value or that were recognizable on tv.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> None of the people you mentioned are actually stars. All four aren't known to your average wrestling fan let alone anyone in the mainstream. I'm in wrestling, people are still regularly talking about WWE and I've never heard anyone commenting on the latest MJF promo or Sammy promo. Not putting these guys down but if they are classed as "big stars" then you're in for a surprise when/if AEW ever produces an actual big star.
> 
> Also, how hasn't AEW relied on guys from the past to keep them relevant? The last PPV main event featured a 50 year old Chris Jericho, Jake Hager (Was probably at his most over close to a decade ago), a 40 year old Shawn Spears who was getting around in the WWE 13 years ago and at ringside was a 67 year old Tully Blanchard.
> 
> ...



lol nostalgia to what the past 10 years ? that is what most of the wwe talent coming to aew are. ya they have randoms like mark and christian but itsmostly just that generation and that is not a nostalgia period. people 30 years from now are not going to be talking about malakai black, daniel bryan ect. most of these guys coming to aew arenot getting over unlike the new younger guys that are self made. its just a different time and wwe is not capable of proucucing stars anymore. dont get me wrong some of these guys that never shined in wwe might turn out good but its a lot more not than is.


Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Totally disagree. If you're gonna talk about this bullshit, you need to talk about wwe signing everyone worth a fuck from the Territories, and from impact and roh. But people don't wanna bring that up. Nothing wrong with them signing talents with name value or that were recognizable on tv.


There's no comparison, no one cares about these people. What wwe did was create a empire of talent that were hot as fuck


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> lol nostalgia to what the past 10 years ? that is what most of the wwe talent coming to aew are. ya they have randoms like mark and christian but itsmostly just that generation and that is not a nostalgia period. people 30 years from now are not going to be talking about malakai black, daniel bryan ect. most of these guys coming to aew arenot getting over unlike the new younger guys that are self made. its just a different time and wwe is not capable of proucucing stars anymore. dont get me wrong some of these guys that never shined in wwe might turn out good but its a lot more not than is.
> There's no comparison, no one cares about these people. What wwe did was create a empire of talent that were hot as fuck


YOU don't care about this people. Many of them had a name before WWE/NXT. Argue all you want, but its facts homie. They signed anyone who had a name from NJPW, Impact, ROH and the indies.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> It´s more like TNA trying to be WCW.


Yep but with a bigger budget than TNA and some of current WWE non-sense and rigid booking thrown into the mix. 

They have been making the same mistakes that TNA and WCW did while trying avoid making others which among the chaos results in a fairly cold product similar to current WWE. Anyway that line makes sense to me. lol 

Meaning that there's almost no direction and the one direction is something like OK Omega turns heels after he split with his friend then we'll wait six months and he's gonna face his friend and we're gonna call it long-term booking. Chaos reigns supreme and there's no basis for who they hire(like a buyer of beef who goes to a live stock show but he's blind and has a blank check). WWE cuts the wings of anything that could become over probably out of fear to lose control while AEW lets you become over but nobody does other than with the few faithful cult heroes like OC because there's no proper build to anything. You try making Omega this uber heel but he had been booked like crap since the beginning of Dynamite so he'll never look legit. And they are making the same mistake with Page. Page will become Champ and people will be happy for the few first weeks and people will say "you deserve it" but it's gonna died down cause it would never have been earned by him being with a bunch of clowns for six months and being under the radar. Guess what folks, before Bret Hart became the IC Champ, he was uber protected the moment the WWF decided he was important to them. Then as IC Champ he only lost to Davey Boy in England. Then he was again uber protected until he became World Champ. 

AEW again hire too much people and they need a proper storyteller than knows what he is doing. AEW looks like a big fat bloated spoiled little kid with cake spilling on the corner of its mouth. I WANT THAT AND THAT AND NOW.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> AEW is nothing like the Attitude Era. The Attitude Era was known for crazy storylines above all else. AEW is more about basic wrestling feuds. They really haven't gotten into any soap opera style storytelling like the Attitude Era was.
> 
> AEW is like a hybrid of ECW, UFC, and very old school territory style wrestling where guys from other promotions would venture in to wrestle. That really hasn't been done before on a national TV level with competing promotions. Their booking is very similar to UFC in that records/rankings matter (in a way that has never really been done before in pro wrestling). Even the presentation of the show is like that.
> 
> The AE was more of a soap opera style show, where as I don't get any soap opera vibes with AEW. It's more UFC like but told thru the lense of pro wrestling. And UFC style booking can work anywhere. Because it's the same concept. Not everyone needs to be fighting for a title for you to want to see them fight. If they are over, they are over.


ECW, UFC, the territories? You wish! 😂 

Talk about drinking the koolaid. If such a thing existed it would be the greatest promotion that ever existed and it would be a true alternative. But AEW sure is not it. They don't have this clear a mind as a concept. If only it would be treated as a real sport as far as presentation and so forth, there's a lot of things they would have to cut from their shows. The only thing that makes it somewhat sport-like is that they are lacking with the storylines and promos. But all it does is make people less over.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

the44boz said:


> HUH?


Want me to spell it out for you?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> YOU don't care about this people. Many of them had a name before WWE/NXT. Argue all you want, but its facts homie. They signed anyone who had a name from NJPW, Impact, ROH and the indies.


Lol you just dint get my point. These are not legends people will be talking about in 30 years. Just relax


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Jersey said:


> No they aren’t,* WCW focused on their product,* AEW take pathetic shots at WWE when they sign everybody who knocks at the door. WCW had a cruiserweight division, WWE had a lightheavyweight division but now it’s the cruiserweight. If WWE brought AEW what’s something from AEW that WWE can model after? What after dark? Which sounds like a porn flick.


WCW never took shots at WWE? LMAO that might be one of the funniest things I've ever read. WCW took shots all the time.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

shandcraig said:


> Lol you just dint get my point. These are not legends people will be talking about in 30 years. Just relax


There was a time people may have said that about The Ringmaster/Rocky Maivia, you can't say for sure who will be talked about in 30 years until you've seen the full run of their prime years. Lots of major stars were told they wouldn't amount to anything.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

WCW was pretty awesome at times 😂

This is the lamest criticism of AEW of all. It’s on par with “they’re not a threat to WWE” and “Vince doesn’t care about AEW”.

Rent free 😉


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

go stros said:


> and now with Pentagon, Fenix, Cage, Santana, Ortiz, GenMe, Kingston and so many others AEW has become the new......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................wait........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................for.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................it.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................TNA


So you're saying history repeats itself? LOL -Obviously.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

WCW without the star power.

Which sounds more like prime ECW lmao.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Lol you just dint get my point. These are not legends people will be talking about in 30 years. Just relax


I got your point just fine homie. Doesn't matter what you say though. WWE did the same thing at one point. Now you're switching gears talking about 30 years. Before aew existed, WWE was signing anyone and everyone they could get their hands on. And I am relaxed homie. Noones mad. I'm just saying, if you're gonna mention aew doing it then mention WWE. But you don't want to so that's fine.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Death Rider said:


> WCW never took shots at WWE? LMAO that might be one of the funniest things I've ever read. WCW took shots all the time.


I never said they didn’t, I said focused on their product meaning doing stuff that WWE wasn’t doing. Such having a ring near water, A shark cage with the opponent alliance in it etc. Comprehension is key my friend.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Soul Rex said:


> WCW without the star power.
> 
> Which sounds more like prime ECW lmao.


Which was alot more inventive and entertaining than WCW for the most part at their peak. 

Quite the compliment.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Want me to spell it out for you?


Who are you talking about?


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Which was alot more inventive and entertaining than WCW for the most part at their peak.
> 
> Quite the compliment.


But AEW is nothing like ECW.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Death Rider said:


> WCW never took shots at WWE? LMAO that might be one of the funniest things I've ever read. WCW took shots all the time.


But at least WCW waited until they were on top before they started taking shots at WWE. AEW was already doing it on their first show.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

The only difference between Tony Khan and Eric Bischoff is Eric had experience prior to joining WCW and he had to deal with corporate executives every week. All Tony Khan has to do is beg his daddy fro more money.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

the44boz said:


> But AEW is nothing like ECW.


I didn't make the comparison, buddy.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Soul Rex said:


> WCW without the star power.
> 
> Which sounds more like prime ECW lmao.


No it's TNA


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

the44boz said:


> The only difference between Tony Khan and Eric Bischoff is Eric had experience prior to joining WCW and he had to deal with corporate executives every week. All Tony Khan has to do is beg his daddy fro more money.


He doesn't even have to do that if the story of his daddy telling him he wants to see TK spend some money and make himself happy while he is still alive is true.


----------



## oldtimer24 (Jun 2, 2021)

Catalanotto said:


> It’s been said many times, just looking for people’s thoughts on this, fresh after all these new signings, and the rumoured ones to come. Do you care if it really is the “new WCW”? Do you welcome it? Do you disagree with the comparison? If you disagree, why?
> 
> I personally don’t care, I’m just happy we have plenty of wrestling to enjoy.


Good Cause Right Now WWE is phoning it in and it mostly sucks maybe with some competition they'll get there head out of there ass and create good stuff


----------

